# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Liquid nails for glueing the odd tile?

## TheOtherLeft

Hiya gurus, 
I have only a few tiles that need to be restuck to the bathroom wall. I have pulled the tiles off and cleaned the surfaces (tile and cement fibre board stuff). I was going to use Selleys Tile & Grout but was told by a couple of guys at work (who have built their own house so know quite a lot more then me) to just use Liquid Nails. 
The tiles are for non-wet areas with one being the towel rail holder (it's one of the tile replacement holders). 
Do you guys think Liquid Nails will be OK for this? 
Also, I was thinking about using Silastic as a grout to fill the gap between the tiles as it is mould-proof. Will this work? 
I've never tiled but figure doing the odd tile won't be too hard. 
Cheers.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

I did a quick search and it seems Liquid Nails is a no go for tiles as it dries hard. It appears Selleys Roof and Gutter Silicon is the better choice.

----------


## r3nov8or

I have a tube of silicone at home especially for cement and ceramics (and other things), the brand aludes me but it came from bunnings. 
Given you should silicone, not grout, in tiled corners, I'm sure using it as grout anywhere is fine, but in application it may present more headaches than regular grouting ('wax on wax off').

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hiya gurus, 
>   Also, I was thinking about using Silastic as a grout to fill the gap between the tiles as it is mould-proof. Will this work?

  If you do decide to use Silastic or other sealands in the shower, Do Not spit on your finger to wet it when removing or smoothing the joint. 
The bacteria in your saliva will actually cause mould to form. :Yikes2:

----------


## China

Despite what some misinformed people will tell you Liquid Nails is not and never was designed for permanent fixing, if you use slicone to grout make sure you mask the edges with tape first, it will save you a lot of headaches

----------


## Ozcar

> Despite what some misinformed people will tell you Liquid Nails is not and never was designed for permanent fixing, . . .

  "Liquid Nails" is not a single product, it is more like a brand name - there are at least nine different types.  
I'm not sure if the blokes at Selleys, who make the stuff, are misinformed or not, but they say that several of the Liquid Nails variants are suitable for ceramic tiles. That includes Liquid Nails High Strength, Liquid Nails Clear, Liquid Nails Press N Go, Liquid Nails Fast, and Liquid Nails Platinum.  
Permanent? I don't know - is anything really permanent? Some of the above have a claimed life expectancy of 20 years though.

----------


## China

Go back and ask them for a warrenty in writing you will get a big suprise

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> Go back and ask them for a warrenty in writing you will get a big suprise

  What would you recommend then China?

----------


## China

Buy a small can of unifix I have used it for replacing odd tiles hundreds of times

----------


## m6sports

> Buy a small can of unifix I have used it for replacing odd tiles hundreds of times

  Were they the same couple of tiles done Hundreds of times or different tiles  :Biggrin:

----------


## JDub

> Were they the same couple of tiles done Hundreds of times or different tiles

   :Lolabove:

----------


## rod1949

My vote is for the Selleys Roof and Gutter silicon sealant  :2thumbsup: . I too have used it to stick 100's of ceramic tiles (and not the same one over and over) including tiles that had to be fixed to the underside of the head of window reveals. It is basically instant grab but allows you to position the tile. 
I also had to fix colourbond flashings to external corners of tiled walls again I used Sellys Roof and Gutter, but I ran out of it. I had some Bostich silicon so I used it, This flashing had to be supported for the curing time after which time it just fell. I redone it after I brought more Sellys Roof and Gutter silicon.

----------

